

YC Startup: Mixwit’s Mixtapes and Broader Social Media Ambitions - boucher
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/24/mixwits-mixtapes-and-broader-social-media-ambitions/#respond

======
jfrumar
I love the mixtape designer - well done guys! My favorite is the "gloss"
slider. If only every web2.0 website had one of these so you could turn it
down (and save the batteries)! :P

------
ivankirigin
Pumpin mix:
[http://www.mixwit.com/widgets/7fa39f2cb5988aeeffb7511af507c3...](http://www.mixwit.com/widgets/7fa39f2cb5988aeeffb7511af507c3f7)

Pumpin hip hop mix:
[http://www.mixwit.com/widgets/152cfcff953ce39f08e232909ae243...](http://www.mixwit.com/widgets/152cfcff953ce39f08e232909ae24300)

How fun!

------
seekely
Just ridiculously solid. Not very often I check out a site and inadvertently
end up spending over an hour playing around. Although, I wish it hadn't been 2
in the morning when I stumbled upon this. Thanks for the creation and good
luck.

------
sharpshoot
Mixwit == superhit. These guys are underground but judging how viral it is and
how much their traffic is growing its going to be huge. I don't often say
this. Watch these guys.

~~~
agentbleu
another one to watch,

<http://www.myplaylist.biz>

------
wallflower
If a technical error occurs during playback, does an animation of the tape
unspooling appear?

